# Xbox Series S/X vorbestellen: In diesen Shops lassen sich Xbox Series X und Xbox Series S ordern



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Xbox Series S/X vorbestellen: In diesen Shops lassen sich Xbox Series X und Xbox Series S ordern*

						Am 22. September (Dienstag) um 9 Uhr startet der Vorverkauf für die nächste Xbox-Generation. Xbox Series X und Xbox Series S lassen ich ab diesem Zeitpunkt bei verschiedenen Online-Händlern vorbestellen, unter anderem bei Amazon und MediaMarkt. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Xbox Series S/X vorbestellen: In diesen Shops lassen sich Xbox Series X und Xbox Series S ordern*


----------



## Zuriko (21. September 2020)

"Außerdem verfügt die Xbox One Series X im Gegensatz zur kleinen Schwester Xbox One Series S über ein UHD-Blu-ray-Laufwerk."

Xbox One Series X/S - Alles klar! Zum Glück schreibt ihr nicht regelmässig iPhone Artikel..........


----------



## tallantis (21. September 2020)

https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2020/09/21/welcoming-bethesda-to-the-xbox-family/ Was ein Erdbeben. Freue mich auf die Vorbestellung morgen.


----------



## iago (21. September 2020)

Soviel zum Thema hat keine Spiele.


----------



## Zuriko (21. September 2020)

tallantis schrieb:


> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2020/09/21/welcoming-bethesda-to-the-xbox-family/ Was ein Erdbeben. Freue mich auf die Vorbestellung morgen.



WTF! WTF!

Bethesda musste in letzter Zeit einige Kritik einstecken, aber dieser Move macht irgendwie Sinn und ist dennoch unglaublich?! Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.....ich hoffe dennoch dass die meisten Serien Multiplattform bleiben!


----------



## tallantis (21. September 2020)

Zuriko schrieb:


> WTF! WTF!
> 
> Bethesda musste in letzter Zeit einige Kritik einstecken, aber dieser Move macht irgendwie Sinn und ist dennoch unglaublich?! Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.....ich hoffe dennoch dass die meisten Serien Multiplattform bleiben!



Klar multi, PC und Xbox. :^)


----------



## Blackout27 (21. September 2020)

tallantis schrieb:


> Klar multi, PC und Xbox. :^)



Und Nintendo soweit man keine Xbox Konkurrenz auf den Markt bringt^^


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (21. September 2020)

Zuriko schrieb:


> WTF! WTF!
> 
> Bethesda musste in letzter Zeit einige Kritik einstecken, aber dieser Move macht irgendwie Sinn und ist dennoch unglaublich?! Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.....ich hoffe dennoch dass die meisten Serien Multiplattform bleiben!


Wenn du mit Multiplattform auch die PS5 meinst dann denke ich nicht.
Aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass so ein Spiel wie TES 6 nicht für die PS5 kommt.
Aber kann mir ja egal sein werde es eh für den PC holen, genau wie die anderen Bethesda Spiele


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (21. September 2020)

tallantis schrieb:


> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2020/09/21/welcoming-bethesda-to-the-xbox-family/ Was ein Erdbeben. Freue mich auf die Vorbestellung morgen.


Viel Glück


----------



## RtZk (21. September 2020)

tallantis schrieb:


> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2020/09/21/welcoming-bethesda-to-the-xbox-family/ Was ein Erdbeben. Freue mich auf die Vorbestellung morgen.



Was ich mich wirklich frage, wieso würde man sich eine Xbox kaufen, obwohl man einen Gaming Rechner hat?
Eine PS5 und Switch könnte ich ja noch verstehen, insofern man deren Exklusivspiele unbedingt möchte.
Aber was ich auf einer Xbox spielen kann, kann ich auch auf dem PC spielen und, wenn ich unbedingt auf dem Sofa spielen will geht das auch problemlos.


----------



## Cobar (22. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was ich mich wirklich frage, wieso würde man sich eine Xbox kaufen, obwohl man einen Gaming Rechner hat?
> Eine PS5 und Switch könnte ich ja noch verstehen, insofern man deren Exklusivspiele unbedingt möchte.
> Aber was ich auf einer Xbox spielen kann, kann ich auch auf dem PC spielen und, wenn ich unbedingt auf dem Sofa spielen will geht das auch problemlos.


Vielleicht weil nicht jeder einen Gaming Rechner zuhause stehen hat?
Soll ja gerüchteweise auch Leute geben, die nicht tausende Euro dafür ausgeben und stattdessen lieber eine Konsole kaufen. Ich weiß, kaum vorstellbar, sind ja auch nur Gerüchte...
Nur weil hier in einem PC Hardware Forum die meisten Leute wohl auch genug Geld für ihren PC raushauen, weil sie damit auch oft zocken, mus das ja nicht beim Rest der Welt ebenso sein.


----------



## Nebulus07 (22. September 2020)

Wie man am Day One eine neue Konsole kaufen kann ist mir ein Rätsel... Es gibt nur eine Hand voll Spiele und der Preis ist viel zu hoch. Ich werde bei der Horizon Special Edition bei der PS5 zugreifen... Das kann aber noch dauern bis die kommt...


----------



## Kupferrrohr (22. September 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Wie man am Day One eine neue Konsole kaufen kann ist mir ein Rätsel... Es gibt nur eine Hand voll Spiele und der Preis ist viel zu hoch. Ich werde bei der Horizon Special Edition bei der PS5 zugreifen... Das kann aber noch dauern bis die kommt...


Ganz einfach - Enthusiasmus. 
Das muss nichts mit rationalem Denken zu tun haben. Einfach aus Spaß an der Freude


----------



## bulli007 (22. September 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Wie man am Day One eine neue Konsole kaufen kann ist mir ein Rätsel... Es gibt nur eine Hand voll Spiele und der Preis ist viel zu hoch. Ich werde bei der Horizon Special Edition bei der PS5 zugreifen... Das kann aber noch dauern bis die kommt...


Die neuen Konsolen haben richtig viel Power, bau dir mal einen PC der genauso viel Leistung hat und auch nicht mehr wie 399.-/499.- €  kostet. Ich bin sicher du wirst kein Gerät zusammenbekommen das genauso Leistungsstark ist ohne auf irgendetwas zu verzichten.
Abgesehen davon kannst du ja auch 5 Jahre warte und dann zuschlagen wenn es massenhaft Spiele gibt und der Preis so tief ist das er nicht mehr weiter fallen kann.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch Tastatur, Maus und ein Office Paket und Schwupps wäre die Sinnhaftigkeit eines PC bei den meisten mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## Nebulus07 (22. September 2020)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Die neuen Konsolen haben richtig viel Power, bau dir mal einen PC der genauso viel Leistung hat und auch nicht mehr wie 399.-/499.- €  kostet. Ich bin sicher du wirst kein Gerät zusammenbekommen das genauso Leistungsstark ist ohne auf irgendetwas zu verzichten.
> Abgesehen davon kannst du ja auch 5 Jahre warte und dann zuschlagen wenn es massenhaft Spiele gibt und der Preis so tief ist das er nicht mehr weiter fallen kann.
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch Tastatur, Maus und ein Office Paket und Schwupps wäre die Sinnhaftigkeit eines PC bei den meisten mehr als fragwürdig.



Ja das ist bekannt... Meine Frage war, wieso am Day One?! 
Ich spiele momentan FarCry5 an der Ps4 Slim und muß sagen, es läuft gut. Bin aber auch nur ein Story Player bei den Games.
Ein richtig Fetter Gaming PC macht für mich keinen Sinn und ich kaufe teure PC Hardware auch nur an dem Spaß an der Freude


----------



## tallantis (24. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was ich mich wirklich frage, wieso würde man sich eine Xbox kaufen, obwohl man einen Gaming Rechner hat?
> Eine PS5 und Switch könnte ich ja noch verstehen, insofern man deren Exklusivspiele unbedingt möchte.
> Aber was ich auf einer Xbox spielen kann, kann ich auch auf dem PC spielen und, wenn ich unbedingt auf dem Sofa spielen will geht das auch problemlos.



Ich kann das nur aus meiner Sicht sagen und finde es alles andere als problemlos und nur fummelig den PC am TV zu verwenden. Damit beginnend, dass er nicht im selben Raum steht und dann quark wie Steamlink beschränkt ist. Dazu freut sich meine Freundin auch um ein Videospielplattform und die ist weniger für stationäre PCs zu begeistern. Die Switch bietet nichts für mich und die Playstation verstaubt außerhalb der Exklusivspiele hier, weil die Xbox einfach stärker ist und deutlich mehr bietet in Sachen Bedienbarkeit. Fand es auch immer praktisch mit Play Anywhere zu spielen.

Von daher die Antwort auf: Warum hab ich neben meinem PC auch noch Xbox und Playstation? Weil ichs kann.




ZanDatsuFTW schrieb:


> Viel Glück



Hatte ich, danke.


----------



## tallantis (24. September 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil nicht jeder einen Gaming Rechner zuhause stehen hat?



Naja er geht ja von dem Fall aus, WENN jemand einen Gaming PC hat, was bei mir ja zutrifft.




Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Ja das ist bekannt... Meine Frage war, wieso am Day One?!
> Ich spiele momentan FarCry5 an der Ps4 Slim und muß sagen, es läuft gut. Bin aber auch nur ein Story Player bei den Games.
> Ein richtig Fetter Gaming PC macht für mich keinen Sinn und ich kaufe teure PC Hardware auch nur an dem Spaß an der Freude



Hab einen Haufen One Spiele die plötzlich deutlich besser laufen und....ach ja...weil ichs kann. Ich weiß, dass es nur menschlich ist, dass man alles nachvollziehen will, aber an sich ist es völlig egal, ob ihr was versteht oder nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2020)

Zur Frage nach „Warum Day One?“ kann ich für meinen Teil nur Folgendes sagen:
Weil ich einfach so bin!
Ich freue mich auf neue Hardware und neue Games, verfolge jede News zu Konsolen, Gaming-PCs und Spielen, mag dieses Kribbeln wenn der Launch neuer Hardware oder Games die mich interessieren bevorsteht, mag die Vorfreude, mag es von Anfang an dabei zu sein. Das ist mein Naturell. Man könnte es wohl Enthusiasmus nennen.

Habe ich eine PS5 vorbestellt? Auf jeden Fall!
Habe ich eine Series X vorbestellt? Aber sicher doch!
Kaufe ich Assassin’s Creed Valhalla zum Release? Yes Sir!
Kaufe ich Cyperpunk zum Release? Aber sowas von!
Kaufe ich Spider-Man Miles Morales zum Release? Oh yeah!
Warum? Ich erwähnte es: Weil ich so bin!

Nun ist es so, dass Gamer wie ich, die einfach nur eine enthusiastische Freude daran haben, brandneue Produkte auszuprobieren, von anderen gerne mal (herablassend) als unclever bis dumm bezeichnet werden. Das is für mich sehr schade und befremdlich. Denn man könnte ja auch einfach nur sagen: Menschen sind nun mal verschieden und jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied. Was ist so falsch daran wenn ich schlichtweg Spaß daran habe Early Adopter zu sein? Kann man Menschen wie mich nicht einfach gewähren lassen OHNE sie zwanghaft denunzieren zu müssen (nicht an Leute hier im Thread adressiert)?


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf neue Hardware und neue Games, verfolge jede News zu Konsolen, Gaming-PCs und Spielen, mag dieses Kribbeln wenn der Launch neuer Hardware oder Games die mich interessieren bevorsteht, mag die Vorfreude, mag es von Anfang an dabei zu sein. Das ist mein Naturell. Man könnte es wohl Enthusiasmus nennen.



Und ich gönne es dir vom Herzen.


----------

